

200 pages on why Apple's multi-touch patent should be invalidated - phane
http://www.scribd.com/doc/104272647/90012332

======
Nerdfest
... because almost every gesture is obvious, with very few if any
alternatives? If you have a touch-screen, and you need to scroll or zoom,
would you come up with this interface yourself, much less an expert in the
field?

